# RG8 Pickguard Thread



## M3CHK1LLA

someone needs to start making these...ppl want them and want them now!
over 230 ppl here have them so far.

see these threads:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html

i know there are a bunch scattered in the rg8 mod thread, but go ahead and re-post pics of your pickguards here. post up some ideas, sketches, examples, drawings in crayon, etc. maybe somebody will start building these things.

here is my faux carbon fiber diy job...


----------



## Khai H8drusH

+1. Rg8 lefty owner here, reporting for request-for-some1-to-make-pickguard ROLL CALL.

1) M3CHK1LLA
2) Khai H8drusH
3)
4)


----------



## DespoticOrder

These are in the mod thread, too, but whatevs! Not the best, but it was my first time and done with a dremel by hand. I'm about to make a white pearl as well.


----------



## RadDadTV

Here is mine, I had mine made by a member here, but since I believe he has decided not to make them for people anymore. SO, I lucked out haha.


----------



## shanerct

I'm loving this thread. I'm planning mine now. Whats a good site to either get these made or blank sheets?

My idea is some sort of a red pearloid or tortoiseshell cover with a smiley face in the middle. Still thinking if i want to remove the neck pickup then will plan it accordingly. 

I'm waiting for my RG8 to come in anyone have the body dimensions or template?


----------



## Philligan

I'd buy a Strat-style one if anyone feels up to making it.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum

I need 2 of these and I don't know if I trust myself making them. one with a single coil hole in it as well :|


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i wonder if i should have put this in the luthiery & modifications section instead?

some of those guys could for sure make these.


----------



## obZenity

My vintage tortoise pickguard. Had my old guitar tech from my old store back in Michigan cut it for me by hand from a blank.

Makes me realize I need to take better pictures. . . .


----------



## Khai H8drusH

Guys, my pickguard.. Finally. 

Do look over at my NGD thread for details if u wanna order the pickguard.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

obZenity said:


>





Khai H8drusH said:


>



both of those look awesome...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bump...

anyone making these yet of know of a company that is?


----------



## nikolix

Ibanez.... do you get the message?
Put a pickguard on this thing!


----------



## codycarter

these pickguards make all the difference on these axes. I would be willing to another rg8 or a 2228 of someone started making these


----------



## schecter007

Id pay good money for 2 or 3 of these.. I think they make a huge difference in the overall look and would be some good money to be made for a person or company that had the materials, tools,.skills and time required to produce them..


----------



## Khai H8drusH

M3CHK1LLA said:


> bump...
> 
> anyone making these yet of know of a company that is?



Hi. I did mine with Home -. Do contact them..


----------



## Deadnightshade

I have zero experience on doing such a thing,but my ghetto-ass plan goes as follows:


1.Purchased this

127cm 30cm White Carbon Fiber Vinyl Auto Car Wrap Sheet Roll Film Sticker Z85 1 | eBay

You guessed it,I want to avoid drilling.No screw holes,no mister.

2.Downloaded this:

http://www.terrapinguitars.com/2011/pdf/Ibanez RT450 _outline.pdf

3.Printed it to scale (make sure you have latest adobe reader and choose no scaling,as well as tiled page format if you print it in A4 size paper),connected the A4 papers, and found the center line of the pickup routes.

4.Printed some small f-holes of various sizes (googled pictures on the net,and changed the size from..windows paint ).Found and cut out one f-hole (~9.5 cm length for the orientation I chose) that covers the pickup switch and its screws,and sticked it on the template.I want to avoid drilling ,so the f hole is going to be hollowed out on the vinyl sticker.

5.SUPPOSING that the right half of the pickguard from the cavities centerline lines up perfectly with the horn,pickup and pot positions,I'll cut the template along the centerline,and stick the 2 pieces in a new piece of paper so that the pickup routes are 4 inches wide (that's the width of the standard 8 string active housing).Draw some horizontal lines to connect the seperated pieces,voila.


I am hoping that the only further modification the template might need ,is the cutout for the bridge,as it isn't going to be exactly where the template shows due o different bridge and the 27" scale.Can someone verify this?

6.Stick the template on the sticker,cut out the shape and holes,stick sticker on the guitar.Quite possibly I will be able to make sticker covers for the pickups from the cutout itself.


----------



## Deadnightshade

The guitar came up and it seems the pickguard I linked isn't as easy a fit as I had hoped for.I have some workaround method in my mind I'll document it when I get to actually making the pickguard.


----------



## Continentjustice

Not perfect but its good enough for me!


----------



## mnemonic

I forgot about this thread.

Heres mine, for the sake of having pics all in one place. 

















And heres a mirrored one for all you weirdos who play backwards guitars


----------



## imyourpriest

Is anybody on here making them and selling them? I would be more than happy to pay for something like the above or there's a wooden one I've seen, single active pickup with a volume and uses double sided tape, not screws. If anyone on here is please pm me!


----------



## GizmoJunior

I just picked up some stuff last night to attempt making a pickguard for an RG2228 I should be getting in the next few days. I'll let you all know how it goes and post some pics.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

BCrotchett said:


> I just picked up some stuff last night to attempt making a pickguard for an RG2228 I should be getting in the next few days. I'll let you all know how it goes and post some pics.



cool...keep us posted.

now has anyone determined whether or not the rg8 & 2228 had the same profile? if so, someone could make a killing...


----------



## MobiusR

BCrotchett said:


> I just picked up some stuff last night to attempt making a pickguard for an RG2228 I should be getting in the next few days. I'll let you all know how it goes and post some pics.



keep me updated definitely! I need one for an RG2228!


----------



## noUser01

Some nice looking pickguards here gents, making me want one.


----------



## apiss

Hey guys, do any of you know where can I get pickguard blanks that's black-dark green-black? I wanted to try and make a pickguard for an Ibanez RG8 that looks like those pickguards on a Greendot UV.

Been scouring the Net and only found mint green blanks, like those Fender pickguards.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Do these fit an RG2228 or does anyone have a template for one that will?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

apiss said:


> Hey guys, do any of you know where can I get pickguard blanks that's black-dark green-black? I wanted to try and make a pickguard for an Ibanez RG8 that looks like those pickguards on a Greendot UV.
> 
> Been scouring the Net and only found mint green blanks, like those Fender pickguards.



Get a BWB pickguard blank, cut it, then use green dye to turn the white green?


----------



## apiss

ElysianGuitars said:


> Get a BWB pickguard blank, cut it, then use green dye to turn the white green?



That might work, though! Thanks!

BTW, do you have any suggestions on what dye is best used on plastic?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

apiss said:


> That might work, though! Thanks!
> 
> BTW, do you have any suggestions on what dye is best used on plastic?



Alcohol based analine dye will soak into plastic, that's what I'd try. Just make sure to keep the liquid form away from the guitar, it will also penetrate finish. I'd apply it to the pickguard's white area with a cotton swab.


----------



## Dana

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## MemphisHawk

I want a clear pickguard for my TAM100. Any leads are appreciated. I don't have the tools, patience, or desire to make it on my own.


----------



## apiss

ElysianGuitars said:


> Alcohol based analine dye will soak into plastic, that's what I'd try. Just make sure to keep the liquid form away from the guitar, it will also penetrate finish. I'd apply it to the pickguard's white area with a cotton swab.



Thank you! Finally! The light was shed! I will definitely try this! Thanks man!


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Still looking for someone to make a PG for me


----------



## Erick Kroenen

check this out, here in the dealers section

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/275655-pickguards-rg8.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

&#916;...so finally someone's going to do it?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

bump for anyone whos found a dealer or other individuals who make these...


----------



## mnemonic

At the moment, your best bet is going to be to make your own based on the template posted in the thread. 

Given the demand is gonna be pretty low compared to all other custom pickguard work out there, it doesn't make a ton of sense to cut and finish these by hand for a price that most would be willing to pay. Especially since the template that exists needs tweaking as it isn't 100%


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

I started an RG8 pickguard thread in Dealers a while back but there wasn't a ton of interest.


----------



## catcher945

This's my RG8EX w/EMG808X




View attachment 44871


----------



## vick1000

Pickguard Ibanez RG8 Black Mat Orange New | eBay

I just had to try one, a bit steep, but maybe awesome....


----------



## JPhoenix19

I saw those... too bad I didn't see them back when i had my RG8.

Please let us all know how it is when you get it!


----------



## brutalwizard

My vocalist put this togethor for me. It's Ambrosia Maple. I might make a dealer section post if anyone is interested in these.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

wow! that looks killer...i'd get one spalted.

how much?


----------



## brutalwizard

M3CHK1LLA said:


> wow! that looks killer...i'd get one spalted.
> 
> how much?



Not sure man I will be in touch


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> Pickguard Ibanez RG8 Black Mat Orange New | eBay
> 
> I just had to try one, a bit steep, but maybe awesome....



Can you do a big update on this pickguard when it arrives and you have fitted it etc. Im seriously tempted to get this too for my white RG8


----------



## vick1000

lewis said:


> Can you do a big update on this pickguard when it arrives and you have fitted it etc. Im seriously tempted to get this too for my white RG8


 
Will do. I don't even have a tracking number or shipping message yet though. No response to an inquirey about estimated ship date or if it's even been manufactured yet. E-bay estimate is 2/11-2/22, we'll see.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> Will do. I don't even have a tracking number or shipping message yet though. No response to an inquirey about estimated ship date or if it's even been manufactured yet. E-bay estimate is 2/11-2/22, we'll see.



Thats really poor. How long ago was it ordered. Seems like the company is located in poland or something. Fingers crossed you get it and you havent lost the money. Didnt bother checking their feedback. Is it any good?

Hopefully it arrive for ya. Be nice to see real pics of it on the guitar


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

brutalwizard said:


> My vocalist put this togethor for me. It's Ambrosia Maple. I might make a dealer section post if anyone is interested in these.



That looks really nice! Feel free to post that in the RG8 Pickguard thread I started in Dealers a while back.


----------



## Dylana




----------



## vick1000

lewis said:


> Thats really poor. How long ago was it ordered. Seems like the company is located in poland or something. Fingers crossed you get it and you havent lost the money. Didnt bother checking their feedback. Is it any good?
> 
> Hopefully it arrive for ya. Be nice to see real pics of it on the guitar



They had 1 positive FB when I bought it 

Paid with Paypal, so should be good to go either way, just disappointed if they fail to deliver.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Dylana said:


>



where did you find that?


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> where did you find that?



I actually saw this too the day before this was posted funnily enough. I literally google searched RG8 pickguard and did an Image search and there it was, maybe thats where the poster also found it.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

I ordered a pickguard from the polish ebayer. Mine is a single humbucker one. It has been marked as shipped for almost 5 days now. Will update when received.


----------



## AxelKay

remorse is for the dead said:


> I ordered a pickguard from the polish ebayer. Mine is a single humbucker one. It has been marked as shipped for almost 5 days now. Will update when received.



Same here. I ordered from the same guy a silver mirror single humbucker pickguard. Also marked as shipped 5 days ago. My guess is that mine's gonna be here earlier since I'm in the E.U. 
I still don't own an rg8 but I ordered this along with better tuners, a BKP jugger 8, tusq nut among other things. I'm sure I can find a used rg8 for less than its original price.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Mine is flat black. Did he make you buy one from his auctions and said he'd make one for that price but to your specs?


----------



## AxelKay

remorse is for the dead said:


> Mine is flat black. Did he make you buy one from his auctions and said he'd make one for that price but to your specs?



Yeah exactly. 
Although just a few days now he added the cheapest one for 23. I had to order the 35 version. From the few messages we sent each other he seems pretty legit I must say. Time will tell. I expect mine to be here at least by Wednesday but then again I'm in no hurry since I don't own the actual guitar yet. I'm curious about the quality of course though.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

He charged me $27 and free shipping. He must have meant you, when he mentioned to me he had another customer with similar specs. I think that was a really good price, considering I've paid more for custom made pickguards.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

AxelKay said:


> Yeah exactly.
> Although just a few days now he added the cheapest one for 23. I had to order the 35 version. From the few messages we sent each other he seems pretty legit I must say. Time will tell. I expect mine to be here at least by Wednesday but then again I'm in no hurry since I don't own the actual guitar yet. I'm curious about the quality of course though.





remorse is for the dead said:


> He charged me $27 and free shipping. He must have meant you, when he mentioned to me he had another customer with similar specs. I think that was a really good price, considering I've paid more for custom made pickguards.




let us know how the fitment is...take lots of pics too pls!

and if you would, post up in the rg8 mod thread here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html


----------



## AxelKay

M3CHK1LLA said:


> let us know how the fitment is...take lots of pics too pls!
> 
> and if you would, post up in the rg8 mod thread here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html



Sadly I don't own an RG8 yet (yes I know it might sound weird), but I will post a pic or two of the pickguard itself here as it's more fitting to the thread title.


----------



## lewis

I emailed him asking whether he could make me a custom RG8 black glossy pickguard with 3 ply (white,black,white) bevel and only a bridge pickup hole. I have had no reply yet and I sent it Weds etc. If you guys get your pickguards no problems I will persevere with him as Im really keen.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Will do! 




M3CHK1LLA said:


> let us know how the fitment is...take lots of pics too pls!
> 
> and if you would, post up in the rg8 mod thread here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html


----------



## vick1000

Just got a message from gf-factory, finished the PG friday, shipping soon. Apparently a problem with material supplier caused a delay. Directed him to this thread as well.


----------



## GraemeH

He had some great looking wood veneer ones but they seem to not be for sale anymore 
Holding off purchasing all my RG8 mods for now to see if they re-appear and I can get one at the same time.


----------



## AxelKay

GraemeH said:


> He had some great looking wood veneer ones but they seem to not be for sale anymore
> Holding off purchasing all my RG8 mods for now to see if they re-appear and I can get one at the same time.



Indeed he did. I got a glimpse of those when I ordered mine. They seemed phenomenal!
By the way the mailman didn't come my way today. Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## lewis

UPDATE:
He responded to my email regards to total custom pickguard order and he confirms he can literally make anything we want. So the veneers etc /\.

He quoted me the same price (as the satin black with orange bevel) for the custom one I want so Its not even dearer to get him making custom ones. At least for my order.

Im going to do this ASAP


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

lewis said:


> UPDATE:
> He responded to my email regards to total custom pickguard order and he confirms he can literally make anything we want. So the veneers etc /\.
> 
> He quoted me the same price (as the satin black with orange bevel) for the custom one I want so Its not even dearer to get him making custom ones. At least for my order.
> 
> Im going to do this ASAP



you may point him to this forum...maybe he can become a vendor and we could do an "sso run"


----------



## mnemonic

Anyone got any pics of these yet? If they look decent I may get a new one to replace my home-made pickguard that has some fitment issues. 

The price is right, and I wouldn't mind adding a neck single coil either


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> Anyone got any pics of these yet? If they look decent I may get a new one to replace my home-made pickguard that has some fitment issues.
> 
> The price is right, and I wouldn't mind adding a neck single coil either



Im also eagerly awaiting. Ive heard back from him, I know what I want he can make up for me. Im ready to pull the trigger I just want to see if A) they look great on the guitar, B) they obviously fit right and C) therefore his shop is trust worthy. 
First.


----------



## AxelKay

...still no sign of the mailman. 
I'm waiting on some other stuff as well so this delay isn't the pickguard guy's fault. Post offices have been quite a pain these days...


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> ...still no sign of the mailman.
> I'm waiting on some other stuff as well so this delay isn't the pickguard guy's fault. Post offices have been quite a pain these days...



Yeah the post office is utterly dreadful these days. I really hope these guards turn up. Would be so disappointing if not.


----------



## lewis

any updates guys?. Still no Pickguard arrivals?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i ran across these too...says it will fit all rg's












8pcs Replacement Back Plate Tremolo Cover for Ibanez RG Guitars Gray Pearl | eBay


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i ran across these too...says it will fit all rg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8pcs Replacement Back Plate Tremolo Cover for Ibanez RG Guitars Gray Pearl | eBay


Oooh good find. Will get the white pearloid for my White RG8 perhaps


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> any updates guys?. Still no Pickguard arrivals?



Nope nothing yet. I keep checking my p.o. box on a daily basis


----------



## GraemeH

lewis said:


> Oooh good find. Will get the white pearloid for my White RG8 perhaps



Tremolo cover...
...RG8


----------



## lewis

GraemeH said:


> Tremolo cover...
> ...RG8



Yeah I thought he had the Pot cavity ones for the RG8 but It looks like he hasnt. Ah well, would of been nice but nothing necessary


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> Nope nothing yet. I keep checking my p.o. box on a daily basis



lame!!!!. Wasn't your estimated delivery date before now? Either way Im so in patient with this haha  It took the guy near a week to reply to my email, admittedly he did apologize but still. Really want these to work out!!!. Im desperate to get a single Pickup Pickguard on my RG8


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

GraemeH said:


> Tremolo cover...
> ...RG8



yes! we have a winner! 




now i have some tail light fluid & muffler bearings i need to sell you guys


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> lame!!!!. Wasn't your estimated delivery date before now? Either way Im so in patient with this haha  It took the guy near a week to reply to my email, admittedly he did apologize but still. Really want these to work out!!!. Im desperate to get a single Pickup Pickguard on my RG8



This is definitely the post office's fault. The pickguard dude has shipped it almost two weeks ago. As I mentioned I'm waiting on several stuff including bills which haven't arrived yet.


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> This is definitely the post office's fault. The pickguard dude has shipped it almost two weeks ago. As I mentioned I'm waiting on several stuff including bills which haven't arrived yet.



Nightmare. What part of the EU are you in mate?. Late bills too? ouch. 

Has anyone else ordered one of these?. Im tempted to just order one but Im undecided because I want to know how good the fitting is first.


----------



## brutalwizard

Sorry bumped the wrong thread check my guitar out in the mods thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...220004-let-rg8-mods-begin-87.html#post4308735


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ here ya go bro...


----------



## lewis

lol still no Pickguards arriving? lol


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> lol still no Pickguards arriving? lol


Nope... next postman ETA? next Tuesday


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> Nope... next postman ETA? next Tuesday



haha oh dude I sympathize!!. This wait must be killer!!!


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> haha oh dude I sympathize!!. This wait must be killer!!!


I'm also waiting on some bridges, parts and my 8 string bkp juggernaut. ..... and bills of course


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> I'm also waiting on some bridges, parts and my 8 string bkp juggernaut. ..... and bills of course



The only upside then is that when the post finally arrives, you should get everything at once?. New gear days are awesome. What country are you living in dude for the Post to be this bad?


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> The only upside then is that when the post finally arrives, you should get everything at once?. New gear days are awesome. What country are you living in dude for the Post to be this bad?



I'm in Crete but I assure you the p.o. service used to be like phenomenal! The longest it took for something to arrive from the US for instance was a week and a half tops! And that's economy shipping I'm talking about. 
I'm not sure what the hell has happened about a month now.
Last month I ordered 12packs of strings from the US and I got it a week later


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> I'm in Crete but I assure you the p.o. service used to be like phenomenal! The longest it took for something to arrive from the US for instance was a week and a half tops! And that's economy shipping I'm talking about.
> I'm not sure what the hell has happened about a month now.
> Last month I ordered 12packs of strings from the US and I got it a week later



how weird,hopefully a temporary thing then. Im waiting for my last Lace pickup to arrive (Xbar) and then It will be get everything fitted to my Kraken. At that point it will be RG8 modding time and this pickguard. I will probably just order one whether we have feedback from either yourself or anyone else ordering one and hope for the best haha.

Im desperate for my White RG8 to have a black 3 ply pickguard with only the bridge pickup and 1 volume knob


----------



## remorse is for the dead

I have an ETA of March 1st. It's Sunday so, hopefully I receive it on Monday 2nd.


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> how weird,hopefully a temporary thing then. Im waiting for my last Lace pickup to arrive (Xbar) and then It will be get everything fitted to my Kraken. At that point it will be RG8 modding time and this pickguard. I will probably just order one whether we have feedback from either yourself or anyone else ordering one and hope for the best haha.
> 
> Im desperate for my White RG8 to have a black 3 ply pickguard with only the bridge pickup and 1 volume knob



Unfortunately we have limited options in the UK/EU when it comes to colours/models especially by ibanez. White, burst, maple tops are all imports.
As soon as I complete the rg8, I am going to approach the guy and ask him for an rg9 pickguard...


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> Unfortunately we have limited options in the UK/EU when it comes to colours/models especially by ibanez. White, burst, maple tops are all imports.
> As soon as I complete the rg8, I am going to approach the guy and ask him for an rg9 pickguard...



Your right there, there were some cool versions exclusive to the USA that were made from Mahogany and had the inlay dots over to 1 side which was cool. I have felt for years now that we get a raw deal in the EU compared to the States in both selections and prices. Crazy really.


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> Your right there, there were some cool versions exclusive to the USA that were made from Mahogany and had the inlay dots over to 1 side which was cool. I have felt for years now that we get a raw deal in the EU compared to the States in both selections and prices. Crazy really.


Even though I'm a very big fan of mahogany, over the years I've learned to not underestimate the tonal capabilites and qualities of basswood. Most people think it's a cheap alternative to any other wood ( me include at some point in the past). Don't forget that the RG90 which goes for 3000 is basswood.


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> Even though I'm a very big fan of mahogany, over the years I've learned to not underestimate the tonal capabilites and qualities of basswood. Most people think it's a cheap alternative to any other wood ( me include at some point in the past). Don't forget that the RG90 which goes for 3000 is basswood.



Absolutely!  I have a preference to Mahogany but I like my RG8s tone (especially when the Lace goes in haha).

Still no pickguards from anyone then ?  these Mail services are actually woefully inept!!! ?


----------



## RoyTaylor44

Heres mine, made it myself...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

that turned out nice...here is a bigger pic


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that turned out nice...here is a bigger pic



That is sweet!  I would always get white Pearloid pickguards on black guuitars.  Shes a beaut!!


----------



## lewis

Any update on pickguards guys?.


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> Any update on pickguards guys?.



I just got back from a short trip abroad... everything else is here, no sign of the pickguard. I'll give it two more days and then I'll contact the polish dude. If that doesn't go anywhere I'll ask for a refund. 
The thing is as I said on previous posts, I don't own an rg8 yet in order to let you guys know if it's a perfect fit. I posted a " wtb" on the classifieds section a few days back with no luck yet. I wish I could cancel my order for the 8 string bkp juggernaut though. ...


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> That is sweet!  I would always get white Pearloid pickguards on black guuitars.  Shes a beaut!!





Yeah that looks great!


----------



## vick1000

lewis said:


> Any update on pickguards guys?.



I got a tracking number that shows created on 2/19 on the Polish mail website, but USPS shows only that "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment ".

I'll give it another week and turn it over to Paypal.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vick1000 said:


> I got a tracking number that shows created on 2/19 on the Polish mail website, but USPS shows only that "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment ".
> 
> I'll give it another week and turn it over to Paypal.



before you contact paypal...check and see what ebays estimated time of delivery was set at.

i noticed on mine, depending on what i ordered, it would read either:

"on or before march 3"

or

"between march 3 and march 10"


----------



## vick1000

M3CHK1LLA said:


> before you contact paypal...check and see what ebays estimated time of delivery was set at.
> 
> i noticed on mine, depending on what i ordered, i would read either:
> 
> "on or before march 3"
> 
> or
> 
> "between march 3 and march 10"




It was between 2/11 and 2/23. I ordered on 1/30.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vick1000 said:


> It was between 2/11 and 2/23. I ordered on 1/30.



ok, then the next step would be go to ebay and click on the option that you didn't receive your item...


----------



## lewis

Have you guys noticed that he now has no pickguards for sale on Ebay /\ His "store" is now empty?. Weird. 

Looking all the more likely you have been taken for a fool. I hate it when people do this. Soooo annoying because I wanted one so bad but not with customer service like this


----------



## GraemeH

Chill. I've read that it takes an absurd amount of time to get stuff OUT of Poland by post.
You can Google around and find plenty of anecdotal evidence about that - 2-6 weeks stuff.


----------



## AxelKay

GraemeH said:


> Chill. I've read that it takes an absurd amount of time to get stuff OUT of Poland by post.
> You can Google around and find plenty of anecdotal evidence about that - 2-6 weeks stuff.



Whatever the case, I'm going to ask for a refund tomorrow. It's been more than three weeks. If the pickguard had legs, it could have walked all the distance from Poland by itself!


----------



## vick1000

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ok, then the next step would be go to ebay and click on the option that you didn't receive your item...



I'll wait another 5 or 6 days, he said there were delays in the materials.

EDIT: Just checked the tracking number on USPS; "Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 2:17 pm on February 25, 2015." , so it's in the states.

I think the guy judt did not expect this much demand for the product. From the message he sent with the tracking number...

"Hi, sorry, this week was horrible, only today i have time to response for all questions, for me this is really embarrassing, but i didn't expect such enormous interest"

....so I can cut the guy some slack. If the guard is top notch craftsmanship, he's still gold in my book.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> I'll wait another 5 or 6 days, he said there were delays in the materials.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked the tracking number on USPS; "Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 2:17 pm on February 25, 2015." , so it's in the states.
> 
> I think the guy judt did not expect this much demand for the product. From the message he sent with the tracking number...
> 
> "Hi, sorry, this week was horrible, only today i have time to response for all questions, for me this is really embarrassing, but i didn't expect such enormous interest"
> 
> ....so I can cut the guy some slack. If the guard is top notch craftsmanship, he's still gold in my book.


This is a good update and what I wanted to hear to be honest.
Im hoping he re lists the product and carries on doing it. Clearly its a money maker for him with such high demand.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

lewis said:


> This is a good update and what I wanted to hear to be honest.
> Im hoping he re lists the product and carries on doing it. Clearly its a money maker for him with such high demand.



yeah...someone should point him in our direction and let him know there are quite a few people waiting to see the quality & delivery times of these.

if he makes a few and has them ready to go, it would be in his best interest. i think if he does custom build units, folks here would understand it will take a little extra time.


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> yeah...someone should point him in our direction and let him know there are quite a few people waiting to see the quality & delivery times of these.
> 
> if he makes a few and has them ready to go, it would be in his best interest. i think if he does custom build units, folks here would understand it will take a little extra time.



Im guna do that now to be honest.


----------



## vick1000

M3CHK1LLA said:


> yeah...someone should point him in our direction and let him know there are quite a few people waiting to see the quality & delivery times of these.
> 
> if he makes a few and has them ready to go, it would be in his best interest. i think if he does custom build units, folks here would understand it will take a little extra time.



I already linked him to this thread, he said he would post here when he get's a chance; "Thanks for link to the forum, soon I will write there some informations, and give some new ideas...".


----------



## AxelKay

Mine was shipped feb 9. without any tracking information.


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> Mine was shipped feb 9. without any tracking information.



Has it arrived!!!?!?!


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> Has it arrived!!!?!?!



Nope...


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> Nope...



 blimey your way closer to Poland than the dudes waiting for USA delivery. Thats really woeful. A Part of me just cant stop thinking this dude is scamming people. I hope that isnt the case, but Im not sure why it would be taking this long.


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> blimey your way closer to Poland than the dudes waiting for USA delivery. Thats really woeful. A Part of me just cant stop thinking this dude is scamming people. I hope that isnt the case, but Im not sure why it would be taking this long.



I'm trying so hard not to believe that this guy is scamming people. As I mentioned before, he seemed so friendly and he actually took the time to inform me during the stages of the building process. I'll give it another day and then I'll ask for a refund. 
If it does get here eventually today, I'm considering of selling it...I am seriously considering not to buy an rg8 after all.


----------



## jjr017010

That carbon Fibre looks incredible.


----------



## GraemeH

If you're scamming people, you don't do it with £30 niche mods for a niche instrument in a niche past-time. There are a million better ways to do it.
And imaginary items don't get tracked entering the USA.


----------



## AxelKay

GraemeH said:


> If you're scamming people, you don't do it with £30 niche mods for a niche instrument in a niche past-time. There are a million better ways to do it.
> And imaginary items don't get tracked entering the USA.



You're right and I agree 99.9% of what you say. What worries me this whole time is, that one-man- businesses usually (and I repeat, usually) tend to not being able to manage/keep track of their workflow. Especially when it comes to stuff they also produce by themselves alone. I do realize -and it makes perfect sense as well- that it's not the easiest thing in the world to accept customer orders/purchase materials/create/inspect/ship almost simultaneously.

I also speak for myself when I say I have my doubts since I never received any tracking#


----------



## lewis

AxelKay said:


> You're right and I agree 99.9% of what you say. What worries me this whole time is, that one-man- businesses usually (and I repeat, usually) tend to not being able to manage/keep track of their workflow. Especially when it comes to stuff they also produce by themselves alone. I do realize -and it makes perfect sense as well- that it's not the easiest thing in the world to accept customer orders/purchase materials/create/inspect/ship almost simultaneously.
> 
> I also speak for myself when I say I have my doubts since I never received any tracking#



Thing is you take on the responsibility of customer care and service as soon as you advertise a service/product and accept Payment for that. If he takes your money for an Item he advertised, then I couldnt care less about his "work flow" struggles to be honest. If you cant keep up with your orders efficiently enough then you shouldnt be accepting orders/money then.

how hard is it to send emails/item tracking?. I mean really. It takes like what 5 minutes if that?


----------



## GraemeH

lewis said:


> If you cant keep up with your orders efficiently enough then you shouldnt be accepting orders/money then.





lewis said:


> Have you guys noticed that he now has no pickguards for sale on Ebay /\ His "store" is now empty?. Weird.



Well then. Possibly that's why.


----------



## AxelKay

I just tried to open a ticket with ebay in order to get my money back and they sort of advised me to wait until this Monday and then issue for a refund... (bad weather? bad postal services?)


----------



## Wizard555

Last message posted on his FB site states that he had some technical difficulties with milling machines. Apparently it's all up and running again. Looks like I live circ. 50 miles from this guy.


----------



## lewis

Wizard555 said:


> Last message posted on his FB site states that he had some technical difficulties with milling machines. Apparently it's all up and running again. Looks like I live circ. 50 miles from this guy.



I saw this too, he also messaged me explaining to just wait maybe a week etc before he can catch up with the back log of orders of pickguards before accepting anymore Orders etc.  i really want to like this guy. I hope he can just get these made and people start receiving them etc.


----------



## AxelKay

lewis said:


> I saw this too, he also messaged me explaining to just wait maybe a week etc before he can catch up with the back log of orders of pickguards before accepting anymore Orders etc.  i really want to like this guy. I hope he can just get these made and people start receiving them etc.



Whatever the case, it took about a week for the guy to make and ship the pickguard to me. Ordered Jan 30 and still no pickguard. I also want to like the dude and to be honest I kinda do, as I said a few times, he's very friendly.


----------



## PunchLine

M3CHK1LLA said:


> someone needs to start making these...ppl want them and want them now!
> over 230 ppl here have them so far.
> 
> see these threads:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html
> 
> i know there are a bunch scattered in the rg8 mod thread, but go ahead and re-post pics of your pickguards here. post up some ideas, sketches, examples, drawings in crayon, etc. maybe somebody will start building these things.
> 
> here is my faux carbon fiber diy job...



This looks awesome!


----------



## PunchLine

Continentjustice said:


> Not perfect but its good enough for me!



I love it


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Mail came today and nothing came out of Poland as indicated by the eBay info. I'll contact him tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## lewis

Continentjustice said:


> Not perfect but its good enough for me!



This really does look awesome. Was this done using the template on page 1? And if so was any modifications made to thw template?


----------



## vick1000

They tried to deliver mine today, of course I was running errands all day. I will hit the PO when it opens tommorow.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> They tried to deliver mine today, of course I was running errands all day. I will hit the PO when it opens tommorow.



Omg yes. This is fantastic news. How long has it taken from date of order. Im really glad one has finally arrived. Full pics/ review of fitting will be eagerly anticipated lol.


----------



## vick1000

Ordered on Jan 29th, would have recieved on March 2nd, but was not home to sign for it.

Be careful when mounting if yours is made of acrylic as was mine, acrylic is brittle.. The fit is excellent, but you will need to mod your switch tip if you use one. Came packaged in between two pieces of corigated cardboard, wrapped in bubble wrap, in a thick envelope. Seems to be painted orange acrylic. I imagin the tortise shell and pearlized would be different materials.


----------



## mnemonic

That looks excellent. Nice color choice. 

Did the holes all match up for volume/tone/switch? Any complaints about fit or finish?


----------



## vick1000

mnemonic said:


> That looks excellent. Nice color choice.
> 
> Did the holes all match up for volume/tone/switch? Any complaints about fit or finish?



Fit and finish are perfect. Like i said though, the selector switch tip hits the guard in the furhtest positions, so you will need to address the issue. I just sanded the bottom into a V shape, and put some two sided duct tape under the tip to lift it a bit. The holes for the knobs are large enough to fit over the nut and washer, even on my full sized pots. And as I said, the acrylic is brittle, so install carefully. I knew it was acrylic right away, and made sure the holes I drilled had no lifting or material under the guard berfore putting the screws in.


----------



## GraemeH

Looks spot-on.
The switch thing is to be expected since you're adding thickness. One option would be to route/drill through the body to make certain parts of the control cavity go fully through the body, and mount the switch to the pickguard itself. Permanent mod, but then the pickguard is anyway since you have to drill into the body to mount it.
Think I'll get one of these in the wood veneer for my natural finish RG8...


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Awesome, looks great. At least we now know he's legit.


----------



## AxelKay

Glad you got yours. 
I had to issue for a refund since I ordered on Jan 29, shipped Feb 9 (allegedly), no tracking information.. never got it and I asked eBay to step in. Today I got a response from the guy explaining that due to the bad quality of the materials (mine was a silver mirror one), he had to call off the batch. .. He asked if I wanted to wait for a couple of weeks for the new stuff to arrive or have it remade using different materials or get a refund. 
Well...pretty weird he never let me know of the situation...and what's with the "fake marked as shipped almost a month ago? 
I don't know, you be the judge.


----------



## lewis

Hey guys. Just picked my guitar up from my friend and very good guitar tech Darren.

Was telling him I want a pick guard made up for my rg8 and about this polish guy etc.

He is guna be getting mine sorted over the next few weeks and will then have the perfect template made from wood. I suggested he may have some business from on here. I can vouch for him. Just today he did exceptional work for me on my kraken. He has a website with great examples of stuff he has done if anyone wants to pm me for it.

Anyone interested in getting any made up? Will head you all in his direction if so. Willing to post etc.


----------



## oracles

lewis said:


> Hey guys. Just picked my guitar up from my friend and very good guitar tech Darren.
> 
> Was telling him I want a pick guard made up for my rg8 and about this polish guy etc.
> 
> He is guna be getting mine sorted over the next few weeks and will then have the perfect template made from wood. I suggested he may have some business from on here. I can vouch for him. Just today he did exceptional work for me on my kraken. He has a website with great examples of stuff he has done if anyone wants to pm me for it.
> 
> Anyone interested in getting any made up? Will head you all in his direction if so. Willing to post etc.




If he could do up a H/S guard, I'd be all over one.


----------



## lewis

oracles said:


> If he could do up a H/S guard, I'd be all over one.



I'm 100% certain he could do this. I mentioned I only wanted a bridge pickup and he was fine about different configs etc.


----------



## lewis

remorse is for the dead said:


> Mail came today and nothing came out of Poland as indicated by the eBay info. I'll contact him tomorrow and see what happens.



Did you ever get yours etc dude?


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Nope. He emailed me after I asked him about it and he said he got orders from all over and got confused etc. I'll give him until Monday if not then I'll ask for a refund.


----------



## lewis

remorse is for the dead said:


> Nope. He emailed me after I asked him about it and he said he got orders from all over and got confused etc. I'll give him until Monday if not then I'll ask for a refund.



Deary me, this guy gets worse and worse. Ive got my guitar tech on this now and he has the template from a few pages back. Going to look into it for me.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ keep us posted


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Didn't hear form the Polish eBayer and opened a refund request today.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

After I contacted eBay, the polish pickguard maker messaged me this morning saying he was in the hospital and got mine done recently and will ship it ASAP. Sent me a picture of said pickguard. :/


----------



## mnemonic

Is it just me, or does it seem like guitar makers/luthiers/part makers spend a lot of time in hospitals?


----------



## capone1

That brings up bad memories around here.....at least pick guards are cheaper.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

mnemonic said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like guitar makers/luthiers/part makers spend a lot of time in hospitals?





capone1 said:


> That brings up bad memories around here.....at least pick guards are cheaper.



i sure hope this doesnt turn into a s7g black friday vik thread


----------



## capone1

Really though. I'm sure any company that makes pick guards in any quantity could come in and make some quick bucks. As long as they deliver. 

I know I'm ready to pull the trigger as soon as Somebody gets exactly what they wanted....maybe a few sombodies.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

any updates guys?


----------



## mr coffee

Is there a reason that nobody has ponied up to make their own? I've made guards for several of my guitars, sometimes numerous ones for different pickup configurations. Go to Home Depot and buy a sheet of polycarbonate, rough it in with a Dremel and a cutting wheel, then cut it in closer with a sanding drum. Finish by hand filing and sanding. Go slow.

Example:







It's easier if you have a guard that you can use as a template, but you can work in sections and lay your work over the body to check your lines and get surprisingly good results. Think about this: you can buy all the tools and supplies to make several guards for less than what some companies are selling a single pickguard for.

You can leave it clear, or you can spray the back with a thin coat of paint...if you're making a guard for a front-routed guitar like the 550 in the pic, after the paint dries you can spray a thin coat of Super77 adhesive and lay foil down for shielding.

-m


----------



## lewis

MASSIVE UPDATE:

So guys after a long wait, Im finally in possession of an RG8 Pickguard I will use as a template for further pickguard builds and it fits perfectly. 

Ive sent a message to my guitar tech/luthier about him taking my template and making up his own so we can start trying to make these for people. He will be able to do any config (he told me already) and also a variety of finishes. He is a nice guy so I imagine he could do anything tbh. I will try and be the go between here and him aswell as put anyone in direct contact with him


I will update this further once Ive heard back from him. I will get him to make me another pickguard up and use that as a reference for you guys. (I want a single pickup, single knob, no selector switch config, same colours as my current template one)

Here is the one I have that I will get him to use as a template for any of you guys, as you can see it lines up perfectly (the bottom right side isnt as close to the edge of the body as it appears in the pic, thats just por angle, its perfectly uniform all the way around). 

-





Edit: this angle shows its uniform all the way around -






My plan for this guitar -


----------



## mnemonic

Looks like a really good fit. 

Can't wait to see these start rolling out (for real this time!)


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> Looks like a really good fit.
> 
> Can't wait to see these start rolling out (for real this time!)



Thats why Im going to do this, as one of the guys who wanted one of these for a long time and seeing the time wasting of other shops or what not and how we have all suffered etc. Lets just do this 

I cant wait to get my RG8 done now, I have a few things left to get. I have to buy 2 more locking tuners for it (I borrowed some for my other guitar) and of course get the Lace Deathbar Chrome finish installed. This will be my main band practice/Live guitar. Hence the simple config


----------



## mr coffee

Nice - THAT is what I'm talking about, that's easily the cleanest guard I've seen in this thread.

-m


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

@lewis

maybe he can make a pick guard that would accommodate the hipshot bridge while hiding or utilizing the holes from the original bridge.

there are several who have switched to hipshot or want to.


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> @lewis
> 
> maybe he can make a pick guard that would accommodate the hipshot bridge while hiding or utilizing the holes from the original bridge.
> 
> there are several who have switched to hipshot or want to.


Oh yeah Im sure that could be an option, Ive never owned a Hipshot so I dont have measurements. At a later stage if someone could perhaps give me some Hipshot dimensions then I could run the Idea by him at least. Wouldnt of thought it would be an issue. Good shout though, Even I would of thought about Hipshot bridge If I knew at some point I would own a pickguard and one that would cover the old holes at that.


----------



## matisq

I would like to see an pickguard project where I could use passive pickups in open coils


----------



## lewis

matisq said:


> I would like to see an pickguard project where I could use passive pickups in open coils


What like this -







But 8 string instead?. Passive mount humbuckers?

If so thats easily done.


----------



## lewis

some more reference pics of it fitted, (without screws but still) -


----------



## vick1000

What's up? Get to drillin' and screwin', can't leave her like that.


----------



## matisq

lewis said:


> What like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 8 string instead?. Passive mount humbuckers?
> 
> If so thats easily done.



Yeah. Something like this 




But without middle pickup. 
How much?


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Update: Never got the pickguard so eBay issued me a full refund.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

remorse is for the dead said:


> Update: Never got the pickguard so eBay issued me a full refund.



well that sux...was hoping this would work out.

did you ever here back from the seller?


----------



## remorse is for the dead

I didn't. After he gave me the tracking number he went MIA.
I kept asking him to contact the PO as to why the package was marked undeliverable as addressed. Gave him a few days to answer, never heard from him again.


----------



## capone1

I've been down that road before with eBay, Sucks. I used to have all kinds of time to build and customize. Really sucks when you finally have the bucks to buy the gear you wanted and you have no real use for it anymore.


----------



## capone1

Back on topic.....I needs me a few pickguards


----------



## lewis

Yeah my bad, ive been slack as hell on this recently because A) Im in the process of setting up a new band and B) work is going through some huge changes atm keeping me busy.

Everything is still in place. I just need to get a date booked in with the Tech for when I can get down to him to get this .... rolling.

I will message him now and try and get something sorted for this week hopefully.


----------



## vick1000

So the flat paint on mine got all glossy where my pinky rubs below the 1st string. So I took it off and used some polishing compound and scratch remover with my buffer to gloss the whole thing. Turns out the paint is petty thin and you can just barely start to see through the black in some places. BTW, paint is not a good finish for a pickgaurd unless you clear coat it with something durable.

Well instead of repainting it or anything, I decided to try something a little better, and I am going to hit the orange edge with a silver sharpie.

24 x 60 inches 4D Gloss Black Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wrap Sticker Decal Air Release | eBay


----------



## mr coffee

I've got one that I cut some years ago from a sheet of polycarbonate and sprayed with one of those "hammered finish" rattle cans, it's held up unbelievably well even through steady gigging.

-m


----------



## vick1000

Turned out better than I expected, awesome stuff, and super easy. I took off the lame fret marker decals, they were coming up on the corners. Next step is ebonizing the board with Minwax touch up stain pen.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that looks killer...


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> Turned out better than I expected, awesome stuff, and super easy. I took off the lame fret marker decals, they were coming up on the corners. Next step is ebonizing the board with Minwax touch up stain pen.



Still not keen on that orange bevel personally. But that Carbon Fibre looks siiick!!!!.   great job dude!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that orange actually makes it pop...


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Still looking for a pickguard


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Me too


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Help!


----------



## RyanRoss815

Search rg8 pickguard on eBay. There is one up now. The seller says he can modify it for different setups.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

RyanRoss815 said:


> Search rg8 pickguard on eBay. There is one up now. The seller says he can modify it for different setups.



are you referring to this one? from usa, but says made in poland.

Pickguard for Ibanez RG8 | eBay


----------



## RyanRoss815

M3CHK1LLA said:


> are you referring to this one? from usa, but says made in poland.
> 
> Pickguard for Ibanez RG8 | eBay



That's it.


----------



## capone1

^yep n nobody Bought it.....cause we don't trust it. 


Dammit I want a pickguard. I've got a passive m8 ready to load into one.


----------



## lewis

Yeah sorry guys. My guitar tech luthier friend literally never got back to me on my request of pickguard templates. He has just got engaged and things so perhaps he is too busy with life stuff.

Im tempted to buy blanks and have a go at this myself. The only thing I probably wouldnt be able to do is counter sink the screws or anything. I could make up a load of blanks to sell?. If you guys dont mind things like that?

I will buy a blank soon and try my hand at this. My pickguard fits beautifully and is the perfect base for a template. I havent given up on this.


----------



## mr coffee

Do it! It really isn't that hard, and the reward of being able to say you made your own is always nice.

-m


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

lewis said:


> ...Im tempted to buy blanks and have a go at this myself. The only thing I probably wouldnt be able to do is counter sink the screws or anything. I could make up a load of blanks to sell?. If you guys dont mind things like that?...



i prob wouldnt bolt mine in so i could change my mind later 

some very thin double back sticky tape will work for me.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Do it! I don't want mounting screw holes in mine anyway.


----------



## MobiusR

lewis said:


> Yeah sorry guys. My guitar tech luthier friend literally never got back to me on my request of pickguard templates. He has just got engaged and things so perhaps he is too busy with life stuff.
> 
> Im tempted to buy blanks and have a go at this myself. The only thing I probably wouldnt be able to do is counter sink the screws or anything. I could make up a load of blanks to sell?. If you guys dont mind things like that?
> 
> I will buy a blank soon and try my hand at this. My pickguard fits beautifully and is the perfect base for a template. I havent given up on this.



make 2228 pickguards too ))


----------



## lewis

ok guys cool. You have inspired me to at least try this. I will buy 2 Blank 3 ply (B/W/B) sheets and a dremel and try and make one up for myself using my existing one as a template. I dont have any power tools so Im literally hoping to dremel round the entire edge to cut it out (aswell as the holes inside) and then finish it off with files and sand paper. I will have to do the 45 degree edges by hand and eyesight to get as near as possible so it wont be amazingly neat I wouldnt of thought. Will do a few test runs anyway before I know the process well enough to trust myself to knock these out for the public lol.

I will look at Dremels that have different speed settings this week and order 2 blanks

Sidenote, I also want to sand my White RG8 right down and respray this sort of green - 

EDIT:

Done a mockup of my RG8 plan using Halo's guitar Builder. Excuse the headstock shape, thats as close to the RG8 as I could get it. This is the colour scheme & Config Im aiming for etc - 







Mods to do - 

Make up new Pickguard with just 1 pickup Hole and 1 Knob hole
Strip body and headstock of paint and refinish in the Green.
New Ibanez Logo clear coated.
Lace Deathbar pickup in Chrome
Ebonize Fretboard, add Mother of pearl vinyl inlay dots, clear coating over with a matte finish.
Im leaving the back of the neck the natural maple with the stripes.

Things already sorted/on the guitar currently:
Locking Tuners with White Pearloid buttons
White knobs
Pickguard template

I will document the full mod process as it will be my first attempt at a refinish. Ive been adding new parts etc since the dawn of time haha.
So I will put up a new Thread in the Mod section aswell as post Pics in here when its all done.


----------



## vick1000

I have had no luck with a dremel in cutting pickguard material, it's too soft and just melts. I think you need a router and flush cut bit.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> I have had no luck with a dremel in cutting pickguard material, it's too soft and just melts. I think you need a router and flush cut bit.



Yeah I read this, thats why I was going to try getting one with different speed settings so i can try cutting it on its lowest setting and hope it stops the melting. If this still doesnt work at least I have something that will do the fine cutting on the inside (Pickup hole etc).

I will never be able to get a router and all that fancy stuff so hopefully its dremel


----------



## mr coffee

It will, don't try to hog it out all at once. Go lightly and don't work the same spot for too long. For beveling, you can use a sanding drum in the Dremel to get most of the way there, then finish it by hand.

-m


----------



## vick1000

Colored the orange edge with a silver paint sharpie.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> Colored the orange edge with a silver paint sharpie.



I prefer this instantly haha. Good job


----------



## capone1

Yep way better. jealous


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> Colored the orange edge with a silver paint sharpie.



Ever thought about ebonizing the board!? That axe would look incredible with a black fretboard


----------



## vick1000

lewis said:


> Ever thought about ebonizing the board!? That axe would look incredible with a black fretboard


 
It's a lot darker in normal lighting, the flash makes it much brighter. I used an ebony stain touchup pen from Minwax, and Old English scratch remover for dark wood, and it's very dark.

I may try some other methods eventually, but I don't want it to be black on top, and the sides still be brown.


----------



## vick1000

OK, I bought the white one off e-bay, made by the same guy in Poland I think, at least the holes match up exactly. It's made from real pickguard material this time though, and I really wanted the single pup/vol config to begin with. I also wanted to try the EMG X-series, so it got on installed as well. I like it better by far than the Duncan Distortion in the bridge spot.

The old orange/black guard got repainted, new faux CF put on, and sealed in Polycrylic to protect it better. It did break right above the neck pup hole, I had to super glue it, but ti's hardly noticable when on the guitar. I am trying to give it away to the guy who overrouted his pup cavity in the RG8 mods thread, but he is not answering his PMs. So in a few more days, winner gets it for shipping cost. How should we determine the winner? Good question.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Most of the time, I'm not a fan of pearloid pickguards. But when it's on an all-black guitar, it looks perfect.


----------



## vick1000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Most of the time, I'm not a fan of pearloid pickguards. But when it's on an all-black guitar, it looks perfect.



Me niether, I had intended to cover it with the CF stuff too, but after I fit it on, it just kind of looked "right".


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> OK, I bought the white one off e-bay, made by the same guy in Poland I think, at least the holes match up exactly. It's made from real pickguard material this time though, and I really wanted the single pup/vol config to begin with. I also wanted to try the EMG X-series, so it got on installed as well. I like it better by far than the Duncan Distortion in the bridge spot.
> 
> The old orange/black guard got repainted, new faux CF put on, and sealed in Polycrylic to protect it better. It did break right above the neck pup hole, I had to super glue it, but ti's hardly noticable when on the guitar. I am trying to give it away to the guy who overrouted his pup cavity in the RG8 mods thread, but he is not answering his PMs. So in a few more days, winner gets it for shipping cost. How should we determine the winner? Good question.



Dude are you in a position to make these pickguards up yourself?. I was guna do this and was about to buy all the gear too but I havent the time anymore really unless something changes. I would much rather just buy one done from a trust worthy source. I too want the same config as your white pearl guard. Looks amazing btw.


----------



## vick1000

lewis said:


> Dude are you in a position to make these pickguards up yourself?. I was guna do this and was about to buy all the gear too but I havent the time anymore really unless something changes. I would much rather just buy one done from a trust worthy source. I too want the same config as your white pearl guard. Looks amazing btw.



No, I wish. I tried making them before, but the material is hard to work with, cutting it at least. I would have to invest in tools I would probably not use for anything else. I was considering taking an existing one, or a pattern to a machine shop, or fab shop, and see if they could make one out of aluminum or something, but that would probably cost as much as the tools.

The first one was from an e-bay listing from a guy in Poland, and apparently not too many people got the ones they ordered. This one was made by the same guy I think, but sold by someone here in the states.

The first one I got for a buy it now at $40 I think, this one was an auction win for $35. The first one is orange acrylic (plexiglass), and brittle, and was painted flat black. Not a very durable finish, as it was glossing in the place I rest my palm, and fingers below the 1st string. So I experimented with refinish it, but it was not what I was after.

This one is exactly what I wanted, except for the color, which is actually better than I thought it would be.


----------



## capone1

Any updates?


----------



## vick1000

OK, the guy does not like pick guards, so it's up for grabs.


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> OK, the guy does not like pick guards, so it's up for grabs.



dude your RG8 reminds me of the sick Rob Arnold from Chimaira sig guitar - 






so sweet!!!


----------



## MobiusR

vick1000 said:


> OK, the guy does not like pick guards, so it's up for grabs.



Hey I'll take it!


----------



## vick1000

MobiusR said:


> Hey I'll take it!



Check your PM.


----------



## capone1

vick1000 said:


> Check your PM.



If MobiusR doesnt take it I will.


----------



## vick1000

capone1 said:


> If MobiusR doesnt take it I will.


 

I sent it to MobiusR, hope to see some pics soon.


----------



## MobiusR

vick1000 said:


> I sent it to MobiusR, hope to see some pics soon.



I'm in the process of putting it in my 2228, will post pics soon.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Just ordered a zebrawood gaurd for mine! This will be interesting.....
I have a plan for mounting it so I have no screw holes if I decide to remove it


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Rusted steel bitch


----------



## lewis

UPDATE!

FINALLY.....Im able to have perfect pickguards made up for the RG8 in any thickness, finish and configuration. My excellent Luthier is making up the template today using my current one from the Polish seller that fits flawlessly. So if anyone wants to put in orders just let me know and I will pass you onto him etc. He is making me up a Carbon Fibre, 1 pickup, 1 knob config currently but can do HsH or anything you want. etc

Great news


----------



## mnemonic

lewis said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> FINALLY.....Im able to have perfect pickguards made up for the RG8 in any thickness, finish and configuration. My excellent Luthier is making up the template today using my current one from the Polish seller that fits flawlessly. So if anyone wants to put in orders just let me know and I will pass you onto him etc. He is making me up a Carbon Fibre, 1 pickup, 1 knob config currently but can do HsH or anything you want. etc
> 
> Great news



Pretty cool, how much is he charging?


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> Pretty cool, how much is he charging?



He is doing my Carbon Fibre one for £25 all in but for other builds it will be dependent on what material gets used etc so may cost less or more to other people based on their own requirements. Very fair figure though considering the shady polish guy was charging more and was unrealiable as hell.

I will upload some progress shots later of the template getting made up 

EDIT: ALL Carbon fibre ones will cost £25 I meant to say plus if your in a different country then it will be slightly more to cover the postage etc


----------



## mnemonic

lewis said:


> He is doing my Carbon Fibre one for £25 all in but for other builds it will be dependent on what material gets used etc so may cost less or more to other people based on their own requirements. Very fair figure though considering the shady polish guy was charging more and was unrealiable as hell.
> 
> I will upload some progress shots later of the template getting made up
> 
> EDIT: ALL Carbon fibre ones will cost £25 I meant to say plus if your in a different country then it will be slightly more to cover the postage etc



Thats really good, I may have to hit you up at some point. 

Thinking about changing my bridge pickup and adding a neck single coil to mine, but I can't re-use my H-only pickguard since I want to change the bridge from soapbar to open coil. Also too lazy/busy to make a new one.


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> Thats really good, I may have to hit you up at some point.
> 
> Thinking about changing my bridge pickup and adding a neck single coil to mine, but I can't re-use my H-only pickguard since I want to change the bridge from soapbar to open coil. Also too lazy/busy to make a new one.



haha yeah man do. More the merrier. Hoping to get plenty of orders for these to justify making up a template etc.


----------



## Alice AKW

Question for all of you. 

Do any of you know who could make me a purple pearloid RG8 pickguard with holes for standard open coil passives? I have a white RG8 with ionizers coming to me, and I'm wanting to spruce it up.


----------



## lewis

Alice AKW said:


> Question for all of you.
> 
> Do any of you know who could make me a purple pearloid RG8 pickguard with holes for standard open coil passives? I have a white RG8 with ionizers coming to me, and I'm wanting to spruce it up.



My luthier could for sure mate.


----------



## Alice AKW

Have any examples of his work?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

cant wait to see your cf pickguard lewis...


----------



## lewis

Alice AKW said:


> Have any examples of his work?



Yes mate here is progress build shots. The blue being the newest -


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> cant wait to see your cf pickguard lewis...



Me either mate!! we excited


----------



## Alice AKW

lewis said:


> Yes mate here is progress build shots. The blue being the newest -



I was referring to his pickguard work, but I had a look back in the thread and like what I saw. Could you get me in touch with him? Might be ordering in a couple weeks.


----------



## lewis

Alice AKW said:


> I was referring to his pickguard work, but I had a look back in the thread and like what I saw. Could you get me in touch with him? Might be ordering in a couple weeks.



Mine should be done in the next 2 weeks if you would rather wait to see my finished guard before deciding?.

But yeah If you PM me I can give you his email address etc


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

the dude has some skills...

a pickguard is gonna be a no-brainer.


----------



## Alice AKW

He gave me a quote for a custom pickguard. And it's quite reasonable.

IT'S HAPPENING.


----------



## lewis

Glad you 2 have ordered etc. Im getting mine real soon. Cant wait to fit it


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Add me to the orders! Finally!


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

Love the plain black one


----------



## lewis

remorse is for the dead said:


> Add me to the orders! Finally!



sweet


----------



## Mangle

lewis said:


> sweet



As soon as I become a proud owner (which should be in about 2 weeks I hope) I'll be hitting you up for your luthier's e-mail as well. Just went through the backstory and can't wait to see how everybody's guards come out!


----------



## lewis

Mangle said:


> As soon as I become a proud owner (which should be in about 2 weeks I hope) I'll be hitting you up for your luthier's e-mail as well. Just went through the backstory and can't wait to see how everybody's guards come out!



Sounds good buddy  happy to help. I will look out for a NGD thread from yourself?. The RG8s are excellent excellent guitars and especially great and easy as a modding platform. Im sure you will be satisfied.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

cant wait to see these things...

you guys make sure to get some pics asap!


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> cant wait to see these things...
> 
> you guys make sure to get some pics asap!



Will do mate. There was a tiny setback with mine so it will be next weekend before i get it.

Turns out the polish sellers pickguards dont follow any existing pickguard templates. Although it still fits the guitar ok. Its a tiny bit too small. when you print off the proper ibanez rg8 guard template and overlay that onto his pickguard you see how its out slightly. Mostly on the horns. Seems as though he squashed the template slightly vertically, probably to make sure it fit on a certain size pickguard blank he already has etc.


----------



## mnemonic

Where did he get the template from? I remember a template posted around here at some point that I used to make my pickguard, but it was off in a few areas. Not too bad, still looked fine once on after it was tweaked so the pickups/bridge/neck all fit, but it wasn't as close and neat as most 6-string replacement pickguards I've seen. 

Someone ought to just scan the pickguard off one of the Tosin sigs.


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> Where did he get the template from? I remember a template posted around here at some point that I used to make my pickguard, but it was off in a few areas. Not too bad, still looked fine once on after it was tweaked so the pickups/bridge/neck all fit, but it wasn't as close and neat as most 6-string replacement pickguards I've seen.
> 
> Someone ought to just scan the pickguard off one of the Tosin sigs.



Well I acquired one of the Pickguards from the Polish seller. I sent it to my luthier and he went about making up a template from that. He also grabbed a pdf template off the internet. He is saying its an Ibanez official one so no idea on that one. He printed that off and laid that together with the one I sent him and the paper template is off on the horns compared to my pickguard. So i.e these Polish guards are on the small size interms of vertical height. Its like he (the polish guy) took the official one and then vertically squished it slightly so it fit on the blanks he had ordered.


----------



## mnemonic

lewis said:


> Well I acquired one of the Pickguards from the Polish seller. I sent it to my luthier and he went about making up a template from that. He also grabbed a pdf template off the internet. He is saying its an Ibanez official one so no idea on that one. He printed that off and laid that together with the one I sent him and the paper template is off on the horns compared to my pickguard. So i.e these Polish guards are on the small size interms of vertical height. Its like he (the polish guy) took the official one and then vertically squished it slightly so it fit on the blanks he had ordered.



Haha, kind of a poor design choice on the part of the Polish guy, but the pics I've seen of his work do look fine, so I guess it wasn't a major issue. 

Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## lewis

mnemonic said:


> Haha, kind of a poor design choice on the part of the Polish guy, but the pics I've seen of his work do look fine, so I guess it wasn't a major issue.
> 
> Can't wait to see it done!



I will add to that his were also made out of the worst Pickguard material ive seen. It was very thin and brittle plastic. When mine first arrived from the Polish seller, the top left horn section was snapped off in transit because A) he hadnt packaged it that well and B) its super thin and brittle.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Well, my pickguard will not be made. Max (luthier) refunded me the money. Seems there are problems with the templates.


----------



## Alice AKW

That's disheartening.


----------



## lewis

remorse is for the dead said:


> Well, my pickguard will not be made. Max (luthier) refunded me the money. Seems there are problems with the templates.



Your joking?. I will PM him today and find out whats what.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Nope, I wish I was joking. Thanks, man.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Anyone got their pickguard made?


----------



## lewis

remorse is for the dead said:


> Anyone got their pickguard made?



Im waiting for him to send mine. He has been involved with a mammoth relocation of his workshop the last few weeks which has put pay to the finishing touches of mine and it being sent out to me.

Fingers crossed


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Would love to see the final result.


----------



## lewis

remorse is for the dead said:


> Would love to see the final result.



yeah me too  Getting a little disillusioned tbh. Like I thought he was just going to take my polish one (which i sent to him). Draw around it, make that template up and then just cut out a new one. But he also tried to find different templates then got abit put off when different templates fit but in different ways etc. 

Like I just wanted a different finished and config version of the Polish one I had. Now atm I dont have either.


----------



## mnemonic

The curse of the RG8 pickguard.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

i wish ibanez would just go ahead and make them...

...we know they've sold enough rg8's to justify it, plus they can put some on on a few models.


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i wish ibanez would just go ahead and make them...
> 
> ...we know they've sold enough rg8's to justify it, plus they can put some on on a few models.



yes for the love of god


----------



## vick1000

lewis said:


> yes for the love of god




If Ibanez made a single model with the guard, aftermarlet makers would have them in all sorts of variations, just as with the 6 and 7 string RGs.


----------



## mr coffee

Just nut up and cut your own...it's easy, I promise!

-m


----------



## mnemonic

vick1000 said:


> If Ibanez made a single model with the guard, aftermarlet makers would have them in all sorts of variations, just as with the 6 and 7 string RGs.



Both Tosin sigs have pickguards.

The cheap Tosin sig has and rear-mounted controls like the RG8, too.


I'm guessing the legit aftermarket pickguard makers don't care enough to tool up for an 8 string pickguard yet, they probably think the market for one is too small at the moment.


----------



## vick1000

mnemonic said:


> Both Tosin sigs have pickguards.
> 
> The cheap Tosin sig has and rear-mounted controls like the RG8, too.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing the legit aftermarket pickguard makers don't care enough to tool up for an 8 string pickguard yet, they probably think the market for one is too small at the moment.



You mean the TAM10?

It does not have rear cavities, but the layout looks similar.


----------



## mnemonic

vick1000 said:


> You mean the TAM10?
> 
> It does not have rear cavities, but the layout looks similar.



Oops, never mind, misremembered that one. Must be thinking of something else. 

I do really wish someone would pop off the pickguard an scan it though.


----------



## Insomnia

I may be completely wrong here, but wouldn't the TAM10/100s pick guard work?


----------



## vick1000

Insomnia said:


> I may be completely wrong here, but wouldn't the TAM10/100s pick guard work?



Not exactly, the TAMs have stuff mounted to the guards for front routes, and a middle single coil which the RG does not, and a different bridge.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

I just placed an order with this luthier:
GF.Factory - Custom pickguards

There are a lot of options and you can customize the standard template. I can't wait to see the results!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Wardenclyffe said:


> I just placed an order with this luthier:
> GF.Factory - Custom pickguards
> 
> There are a lot of options and you can customize the standard template. I can't wait to see the results!



awesome...what did you order?

that mint green could be cool


----------



## Wardenclyffe

M3CHK1LLA said:


> awesome...what did you order?
> 
> that mint green could be cool



I ordered a metallic "anthrazit" pickguard with only a bridge pickup and one control knob. It cost $40 with shipping included, from Poland to the US, which seems quite reasonable.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

The veneers look good too. Here's the eBay page: http://www.ebay.com/usr/gf-factory


----------



## lewis

you guys know that this is the same Polish guy lots tried to order from before and he ended up having to issue refunds because he didnt anticipate the demand and dicked everyone about?. Some I dont think could get their money back If I remember correctly. He sent me someones by mistake for free thinking I had paid when I hadnt for example, it arrived snapped in half (horn missing) because it was real thin and real brittle and it was only wrapped in crappy cling film and just backed on 1 piece of cardboard.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

lewis said:


> you guys know that this is the same Polish guy lots tried to order from before and he ended up having to issue refunds because he didnt anticipate the demand and dicked everyone about?. Some I dont think could get their money back If I remember correctly. He sent me someones by mistake for free thinking I had paid when I hadnt for example, it arrived snapped in half (horn missing) because it was real thin and real brittle and it was only wrapped in crappy cling film and just backed on 1 piece of cardboard.



Thanks for the heads up. If things don't work out with the seller, I'll be sure to add a comment to this thread. Since my order was placed through eBay, I'm not too concerned. I once dealt with an eBayer who took my money and never shipped a guitar - it wasn't difficult to get a refund.

EDIT: I went to the beginning of this thread and read about the problems and delays with gf.factory. However, when I emailed the luthier about placing an order, he replied within the hour - in contrast to the sluggish communication mentioned by others. His eBay page has also been updated with more RG8 pickguards today. Hopefully he has his affairs in order since there aren't many (any?) other manufacturers making RG8 pickguards.


----------



## lewis

Wardenclyffe said:


> Thanks for the heads up. If things don't work out with the seller, I'll be sure to add a comment to this thread. Since my order was placed through eBay, I'm not too concerned. I once dealt with an eBayer who took my money and never shipped a guitar - it wasn't difficult to get a refund.



No worries mate and yeah do.


----------



## oc616

I was thinking of getting either plain black or flame maple red from this guy for my RG8. Anyone else had experience with the actual item on arrival? I know Lewis had issues with it being snapped.


----------



## vick1000

I was one of the first to order from him. I got a black one with orange border. It did take about a month to get it, but it arrived safely in one piece and fit nicely. The only issue was it was made of acrylic not standard pickgaurd materiel, so it was really brittle. Also, it was just orange acrylic painted flat black on top. The paint started getting glossy right where I palm mute, so I ended up doing various things to get rid of the flat balck, ended up putting faux carbon fibre 3d vinyl over it, and clear coating the whole thing.

I then saw the white pearloid one I have now, with bridge pup and volume only config, that person had bought it from him as well, and it is essentially a perfect piece.

I did notice on some of the RG8 listings, that they show amounts in stock, which may mean he has some already made.


----------



## lewis

Today FINALLY marks the start of the work. Guitar has been picked up by my good luthier friend and he is going to be getting my carbon Fibre 2ply whie guard cut today/tomorrow etc.

Single bridge pickup, 1 volume knob hole config. Literally plug and play simplicity. It will eventually either have a Bareknuckle Jug 8 in it or a Lace Xbar chrome. (depends if I can pull off making an active mount style cover for the Jug 8)


----------



## lewis

Progress shot -


----------



## lewis

progress shot #2


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that looks legit!

now that hipshot is making bridges, i plan to get one...wonder if it will fit with this pick guard?


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ that looks legit!
> 
> now that hipshot is making bridges, i plan to get one...wonder if it will fit with this pick guard?



thanks man. There is a white bevel going on it today. So its 2 ply, and the 1 knob hole getting cut aswell as the counter sunk screw holes and its done 

regards to the Hipshot bridge, the base plate dimensions are identical to the stock bridge so it should fit around the guard fine.


----------



## lewis

All done!.

Just need a new longer pot, and to screw it to the body. Job done  Seriously happy with the outcome.


----------



## lewis

UPDATE: Orders can now finally actually be submitted if you guys like how this fits on the guitar shape wise. Its a different fitting than the Polish one. Its more snug etc and just looks nicer imo biased opinion haha.

Let me know guys if anyone wants one.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

lewis said:


> UPDATE: Orders can now finally actually be submitted if you guys like how this fits on the guitar shape wise. Its a different fitting than the Polish one. Its more snug etc and just looks nicer imo biased opinion haha.
> 
> Let me know guys if anyone wants one.



Looks awesome. 

You know I'll be the first in line to order one.


----------



## vick1000

Not enough on top, maybe too many on the bottom, plus the holes look too big for standard pickgaurd crews, maybe if they were smaller. The shape is good though, what materials are being offered, and is it beveled?


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> *Not enough on top, maybe too many on the bottom*, plus the holes look too big for standard pickgaurd crews, maybe if they were smaller. The shape is good though, what materials are being offered, and is it beveled?



What does that mean?. Sorry man.

And yeah he made the screw holes larger on request. I wanted them 6mm screws to really hold that sucker on there. Plus I like the look of larger screw heads. More industrial.

Yes its beveled. I have a white ply at the bottom. I will take a closer pic of that soon to show you.

The template is finally done so any finish/material is an option. Mine isnt brittle acrylic or anything though like those earlier ones were from that polish ebay shop etc.. Its the proper tough stuff.


----------



## lewis

remorse is for the dead said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> You know I'll be the first in line to order one.



Haha thought so 
He couldnt do these before purely because of issues getting the template finished. But now he has and we are both happy with placement and shape we can knock these out


----------



## MaximilianD

Hey guys,

The location of the screwholes are the same as the original Ibanez templates. The lack of holes on the 'top' of the pickguard are so that your palm has a smooth surface to rest against. The guard is more than rigid enough to stay flat with the current fixings.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

So, how do we order?


----------



## lewis

remorse is for the dead said:


> So, how do we order?



Shoot MaxDawe, above, a PM and go from there bud  If you dont hear back I will PM you his personal email address.


----------



## vick1000

MaximilianD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The location of the screwholes are the same as the original Ibanez templates. The lack of holes on the 'top' of the pickguard are so that your palm has a smooth surface to rest against. The guard is more than rigid enough to stay flat with the current fixings.


 
What Ibanez templates are you refering to? The Abasi Sig?

I might get another RG8 just to get one made in something more exotic


----------



## lewis

vick1000 said:


> What Ibanez templates are you refering to? The Abasi Sig?
> 
> I might get another RG8 just to get one made in something more exotic



DO IT!


----------



## oc616

That looks exactly how I hoped and what I wanted, PM'd him about orders!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

since lewis stole my thunder lol...i ordered some different colored cf wrap. i got green, blue, red, silver and white. i may make a few and see what it looks like first before committing on a real pick guard being made.

also, i think i would like one be attached with adhesive instead of screw holes in case i change my mind in the future.

here is what mine currently looks like...


----------



## lewis

M3CHK1LLA said:


> since lewis stole my thunder lol...i ordered some different colored cf wrap. i got green, blue, red, silver and *white*. i may make a few and see what it looks like first before committing on a real pick guard being made.
> 
> also, i think i would like one be attached with adhesive instead of screw holes in case i change my mind in the future.
> 
> here is what mine currently looks like...



not guna lie, but white sounds amazing. Is it like pearloid or just white?. White pearl on the white guitar sounds like it would look killer. And classy


----------



## MaximilianD

A couple of pickguards currently in the works.


----------



## lewis

MaximilianD said:


> A couple of pickguards currently in the works.



Ooooh these are looking great!!!. Matt black and damn that pearloid looks tasty as a single pickup!!.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

I finally received my pickguard from the Polish luthier. It took about a month but it's very nice. The metallic top ply looks great up close. There was a slight separation at the tip of the horn but a little super glue took care of that. Otherwise, no problems.


----------



## vick1000

Just in case you need an RG8 with your PG...

Used Ibanez RG8 8 String Solid Body Electric Guitar Black | Guitar Center

...seems like a good deal.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

vick1000 said:


> Just in case you need an RG8 with your PG...
> 
> Used Ibanez RG8 8 String Solid Body Electric Guitar Black | Guitar Center
> 
> ...seems like a good deal.



wonder if it belonged to someone here?


----------



## oracles

MaximilianD said:


> A couple of pickguards currently in the works.



Could he make these for a 2228?


----------



## lewis

oracles said:


> Could he make these for a 2228?



presumably the only thing that would change would be the slight cut out at the bottom for the different bridge?. If thats the case then if measurements of the width of the bridge on the 2228 were given to him, then yeah Im sure he could.

If its a different fitting in different places, then it might be quite tough.


----------



## Wardenclyffe

Here's the pickguard installed.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

here ya go bro...


----------



## Ben.Last

Does anyone know if any of these guys can do guards for different pickup configurations? Passives, HS specifically.


----------



## lewis

Ben.Last said:


> Does anyone know if any of these guys can do guards for different pickup configurations? Passives, HS specifically.



thats a resounding yes I imagine.
MaximilianD ?


----------



## Ben.Last

lewis said:


> thats a resounding yes I imagine.
> MaximilianD ?



?

"Server not found"


----------



## lewis

Ben.Last said:


> ?
> 
> "Server not found"



oh my bad, I was supposed to tag him in it so it was his profile and he got a notification. I dont know how to do that then. PM him, his profile is a few posts back /\


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Anyone else got theirs from Max?


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName

So does anyone here know where I can get some matte black pickguard material? Some 7 string lifeguard templates would be helpful too.


----------



## vick1000

I don't think they make matte material for pickguards. All matte finishes are painted on plastics, as far as I know. You could get some regular black, and paint it with matte clear coat, or use a satin black 3M vyni covering.


----------



## mr coffee

Or you could find a plastics supplier and order what you really want. Hell, ebay even has stuff. Maybe .093 black delrin sheet or something, or just locate a local supplier and see what they have. The pickguard on my RS440 is matt black.

-m


----------



## Ben.Last

Get a normal black pickguard and go over it with really fine sandpaper.


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName

Ben.Last said:


> Get a normal black pickguard and go over it with really fine sandpaper.



That's actually what I am contemplating. I've got standard black material for now, and I am weighing my options.

Anybody know where I can find some templates for a 7 string RG pickguard?? That's all I need now.


----------



## mr coffee

My recommendation if you are considering that approach is if you have access to a 1/4 sheet palm sander, stick a scotchbright pad on it and lightly go over the entire surface evenly. You can buy a sander for about $30 if you don't have one already, and it'll be good to have around for odd jobs. You'll get a much more even result without the directional streakiness that you'd get from hand sanding.

If you choose to use sandpaper, I would still recommend a sander, and just think of this as exactly the opposite of finishing. Start with something extremely fine, like 1000 grit or maybe 600. Do the entire surface lightly and evenly, and check your progress often by rinsing the surface with water and drying it. If it is still too glossy, go to 400. I'm thinking you won't want to go any coarser than that as it will make the surface significantly rougher to the touch.

-m


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Thanks to Lewis for hooking me up with Max.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ that looks awesome...love how it matches the finish of the pick up too



edit: btw...whats that v sitting in the corner? a jackson?


----------



## metale

remorse is for the dead said:


> [hot guitar pic]
> 
> Thanks to Lewis for hooking me up with Max.



Wow man, that looks great! What is the pickup? Nazgul? Pegasus? Nice work


----------



## remorse is for the dead

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ that looks awesome...love how it matches the finish of the pick up too
> edit: btw...whats that v sitting in the corner? a jackson?




Yes sir! A Jackson RR3




metale said:


> Wow man, that looks great! What is the pickup? Nazgul? Pegasus? Nice work



Distortion 8


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

^ cool...makes me miss my rr1 i sold


----------



## Nix_94

I got my pickguard from Max the other day, really impressed by the quality. 
I did have to file the volume/tone holes larger in order to fit over the nuts but apart from that, this thing's perfect. I am gonna screw it down eventually, it's just taped on at the moment.
Cheers Max!


----------



## lewis

FINALLY my month long ban is lifted!! haha. Guess I wont be asking people to share Kemper profiles they have purchased again, whoops.

Anyhow guys the above 2 RG8s with pickguards look killlllller. \m/ glad they came out as fine as that and both look stunning on the axes. I know shipping from the UK to the USA can be a lengthy and very ball aching process but after all that time and patience, these are defo worth it!!


----------



## metale

Were those made in Uk? I might be needing the contact please, guys, as I may be buying a RG8 and I'm in Europe


----------



## lewis

metale said:


> Were those made in Uk? I might be needing the contact please, guys, as I may be buying a RG8 and I'm in Europe



thats correct yeah. We are in the UK chap.


----------



## metale

PM'ed


----------



## lewis

metale said:


> PM'ed



hey man, I think due to new work restrictions, he wont have the time anymore to do these sadly. At least for the time being. There is a shop on Ebay offering RG8 pickguards too if your dead set on one.


----------



## metale

Oh that's a shame 

Yeah, I saw those, but the are active-routed and the choice of colors/material is disaponting.

I'll try to get my luthier to make me one.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

anyone else finding a good source yet?


----------



## raytsh

That's mine:


----------



## BangandBreach

RoyceIsNotMyName said:


> So does anyone here know where I can get some matte black pickguard material? Some 7 string lifeguard templates would be helpful too.



You could use kydex. We use it in firearms to make holsters, mag pouches, etc.

It isn't a smooth matte, but it's got a cool textured finish to it.
http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/product_info.php?products_id=1129


----------



## BangandBreach

raytsh said:


> That's mine:



Your RG8 is the reason I went out and bought mine. Nice job, dude.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

raytsh said:


> That's mine:



looks great...did you make that or buy it somewhere?


----------



## Kanye

For a matte finish there are a few ways you can go about it

*Matte Black 3m 1080 car wrap

*Rub a black acrylic sheet down with a mild steel wool or scotch brite (I think thats it) then polish with a mild window cleaner.

*Purchase a Frosted (matte) piece of Acrylic.

(EDIT: I was going to mention media blasting but prob not the best or easiest option)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Kanye said:


> For a matte finish there are a few ways you can go about it
> 
> *Matte Black 3m 1080 car wrap
> 
> *Rub a black acrylic sheet down with a mild steel wool or scotch brite (I think thats it) then polish with a mild window cleaner.
> 
> *Purchase a Frosted (matte) piece of Acrylic.
> 
> (EDIT: I was going to mention media blasting but prob not the best or easiest option)



i was also thinking you could get a clear acrylic and spray paint the underside (not the top of it) and that would work too....


----------



## feilong29

Just put this on with matching nut cover. Didn't realize the huge space around the pups but, it'll be ok \m/ Going for a Tosin Abasi vibe


----------



## KnightBrolaire

feilong29 said:


> Just put this on with matching nut cover. Didn't realize the huge space around the pups but, it'll be ok \m/ Going for a Tosin Abasi vibe



looks great.


----------



## lewis

Im actually selling my white rg8 now with carbon fibre effect pickguard and truss rod cover. Single pup config. Stock pickup.

Locking tuners with white buttons. Needs new volume pot wiring in. Everything else is fine and shielded.

Tiny little dent just below bottom of guard the rest is immaculate.

Pm for pics


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

feilong29 said:


> Just put this on with matching nut cover. Didn't realize the huge space around the pups but, it'll be ok \m/



looks good.

where did you get that from?


----------



## feilong29

M3CHK1LLA said:


> looks good.
> 
> where did you get that from?



Thanks! I got this from Perle Guitars from eBay. I think it was around $30. Makes me wanna get another and refinish it in gray haha


----------



## Joan Maal

So ... Has anyone installed an RG8 pickguard on a RG2228? Can it be placed directly or does the form change? modifications?

Thank you


----------



## BangandBreach

feilong29 said:


> Just put this on with matching nut cover. Didn't realize the huge space around the pups but, it'll be ok \m/ Going for a Tosin Abasi vibe





I think it looks great, Space and all.


----------

